# [Aporte] Configuración Cable USB a serie PROLIFIC USB to serial comm port



## sandocanet (Ene 9, 2013)

Buenas tuve problemas para usar el cable usb PROLIFIC USB TO SERIAL que compre para conectar el ICD PROGRAMMER.... después de largas luchas, y que la compu no me lo detecte como un dispositivo con un controlador válido, acal es dejo el procedimiento para instalarlo... 
saludos!! y suerte !!


Por lo general Windows posee un controlador actualizado de este componente y no nos deja instalar esta version del controlador
Lo que debes hacer es:
- Quitar el cable USb-to-Serial del puerto a configurar
- Eliminar del administrador de dispositivos el componente: En puertos COM y LPT-> Prolific USB-to-Serial COMM PORT 
-COPIAR el archivo ser2pl.sys (del .RAR adjunto a este tema) a la carpeta: c:\windows\system32\drivers y sobreescribir el existente.
- Volver a conectar el Cable en el mismo puerto USB (comprobar en el Administrador de dispositivos que ya no existan conflictos)

Si desea grabar con MPLAB:
 Debe configurar este puerto para que sea COMM 1.
 - Ir al administrador de dispositivos y buscar  Prolific USB-to-Serial COMM PORT (COMMX)
 - Clic derecho e ingresar a Propiedades
 - Configuracion del Puerto 
 - Opciones avanzadas y destildar : Usar Búferes FIFO ...
 - Numero de puerto COM1. 
 - Quitar el cable y conectarlo en el mismo puerto USB. 

En el MPLAB, entrar al MP LAB ICD2 SETUP WIZARD que aparece en pestaña PROGRAMMER luego de seleccionar el ICD 2 como programador, en el SETUP WIZARD seleccionar COM1 !! No me anduvo cuando le puse otro COM, es por eso que es importante configurar el puerto como COM1 en el administrador de dispositivos aunque se encuentre en uso por otro dispositivo.


----------

